# Active Duty guy new to Utah



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys I have just PCS'd to Hill AFB and would love to get a dove hunt in this weekend as I am sure there isnt much time left before they are gone. However I have no idea where to go that is within an hour and a half so my dog and I could round up a few doves. If anyone could please please point us in the right direction I would really appreciate it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Most of the doves in the Northern end of the state have gone South, but there are still a few around. I'd suggest driving toward the Golden Spike Monument but instead of turning toward the monument at the junction, keep going straight and just follow that gravel road toward Locomotive Springs. Once at the springs turn off, turn North toward Snowville. All along that route you will see doves here and there. That will give you and your dog chances to get out and stretch your legs while you jump shoot them.
At the very least you will have a nice drive and get to see some of the "flat land of Utah" all the while making a loop from Brigham City, to Snowville and back along the interstate to your beginning point! Good luck!


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey what unit are you assinged too, Im part of the 388 FW. Welcome by the way! Oh and shread your Utah hunting license and get a Idaho one. :mrgreen:


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bears Butt said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Most of the doves in the Northern end of the state have gone South, but there are still a few around. I'd suggest driving toward the Golden Spike Monument but instead of turning toward the monument at the junction, keep going straight and just follow that gravel road toward Locomotive Springs. Once at the springs turn off, turn North toward Snowville. All along that route you will see doves here and there. That will give you and your dog chances to get out and stretch your legs while you jump shoot them.
> At the very least you will have a nice drive and get to see some of the "flat land of Utah" all the while making a loop from Brigham City, to Snowville and back along the interstate to your beginning point! Good luck!


I really appreciate the time you took on the details. I was hoping for a general area but what you gave me is way better! Thank you! I don't suppose you know any decent waterfowl areas that aren't WMA's. Just trying to get away from some of the crowds. Thanks again I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There is some great waterfowl shooting out at Locomotive Springs and since it's so very far to get out to there it isn't very crowded.


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

SleepyG said:


> Hey what unit are you assinged too, Im part of the 388 FW. Welcome by the way! Oh and shread your Utah hunting license and get a Idaho one. :mrgreen:


I am over at the 729 ACS. And on the shredding of the license, Utah isnt the only state I am hunting out of this season. I am from Wyoming so I will be doing alot of duck and goose hunting as well as getting my elk and deer out of there. I definitely would love to hunt out of Idaho though. If I meet the right person who knows their way around maybe next year I will do some hunting out of Idaho.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

While i have no idea about doves or water fowl,, i just want to say thank you for your service to our country, you as well sleppy. Hope you have success on your hunt.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. And a ditto thank you for your service. I live very close (sort of) to the end of the runway. We refer to the noise of the aircraft as "the sound of Freedom".  8)


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Its my pleasure gentlemen. I will report back tomorrow with the outcome of our hunt.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep thank you for the support its really appreciated. 

That is good to hear you can hunt up in Wyoming, its always nice to have options. About Utah though, its really not bad, you just have to find the right places and maybe change up the style of hunting you may be used to from other places. Good luck tomorrow, looking forward to seeing some good victory pictures!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, welcome to Utah and thanks for your service! I have a couple of doves at work that won't leave, keep crapping all over everything and they have to be chased off from very close distance each time.


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well no birds today. I got a little lost and ended up doing more exploring than hunting. Needless to say my dog was pretty mad. I checked out the locomotive springs WMA and found some good spots come October. That alone made the trip worth it. I finally back tracked to the area I was supposed to be at but by then it was getting late and the gas was getting low. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## richyrich307 (Sep 14, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Welcome to the forum, welcome to Utah and thanks for your service! I have a couple of doves at work that won't leave, keep crapping all over everything and they have to be chased off from very close distance each time.


Well depending on where you work I would be glad to provide an extermination service free of charge.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums and another big thanks to the both of you for your service. Wish I could give u some good advice on some doves but I have yet to get into any myself. Have fun out there exploring and feel free to stop by the auto hobby shop on base if u need any work on your vehicles we would be more then happy to help you out.


----------

